# Identify image



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

To me it looks like a snake or lizard skin.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

gjkiii said:


> Hi everyone
> Does anyone know what this is. I found it coming out of the wall at the base of the house (half in and half out)? I was thinking it was something related to a wasp family. Thanks so much


That looks more like a shed snakes' skin! Look close, see if you can find the head and the eyes. 

Don't worry, there's no germs, etc. It's a cool thing to show the kids. At least I would . . . .


----------



## gjkiii (Jun 27, 2010)

I think it may be lizard after all.


----------



## TommyMN (May 21, 2021)

I think it's a snakes old skin. They tend to molt leaving that behind often intact. Sounds like you found his/her hiding spot from the big bad birds!


----------

